# campsite for visiting belfast



## seanoo

Hi all, Does anyone know of a nice campsite that it would be easy to visit belfast from. Thanks in advance


----------



## erneboy

You are welcome to stay at our place if it suits you Sean. Details sent by PM, Alan.


----------



## seanoo

Cheers alan for the offer but its not for me. Its a couple i just met on a campsite in cork and they are heading up that way to visit the titanic exibition. See you in spain in a month or two, all the best sean


----------



## dghr272

Check out this, a handy drive to Belfast or use the local bus or rail links.
http://www.discovernorthernireland.com/Jordanstown-Loughshore-Park-Newtownabbey-P7550


----------



## erneboy

They would be welcome too Sean but they would need a car if staying at our place.

Failing that Carrickfergus would be fine. Trains and busses are easy from there and there is a very well preserved castle to visit.

Jordanstown is very expensive I am told, Alan.


----------



## 1302

I will have to look them up as I cant remember names - we stayed at Carrickfergus (where there is now an aire style stopover) and a proper site at Cork. There is also a council run site just outside Belfast next to aLoch

More info later


----------



## torrhead

*camp sites Belfast*

Hi Seanoo sorry about the late reply to your post, somehow missed it. The nearest camp site is in Dundonald, on the outskirts of East Belfast. It is run by Castlereagh council and is adjacent to the lce Bowl. It is a secure site and is on a bus route into the city centre. from there it is a reasonable walking distance to the Titanic centre. If you require any other details or assistance just ask.
Bob


----------



## 1302

It was nearer Antrim - next to Loch Neagh....


----------



## 1302

It was nearer Antrim - next to Loch Neagh....


----------



## jcm_ni

There is the six mile water site which is run by Antrim council on the shore of lough neagh, there is shannogue house cl on the sevenmile straight in Antrim then you could have the aire in carrickfergus but I wouldn't recommend that, too many boy racers and the lough shore site in jordanstown, which isn't expensive compared to some. It is also on the main bus route into the city so easy to get to titanic.


----------

